# FINALLY! the Devil got me and...



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

I submitted my 1st two bids on the devil site. I'm sorry but I prefer not to reveal what I'm bidding on cause I dont want any BOTL outbidding me. When I win I will show you all what I got. In the mean time wish me luck.


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

watch out your first bid will not be your last.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

righton727 said:


> watch out your first bid will not be your last.


I know, I'm already checking out other stuff. I better stop for now. 
Its all downhill from here!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Abel, it's all down hill from here, good luck bro!


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Its official! I'm so happy to announce that I won my 1st bid on the devil site. Soon to come to my front door is a 5 pack of the Fire by Indian Tabac Double Corona Corojo(pictures to follow)

1 down, 2 more to go.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the beginning of the end. You might want to cut up those credit cards now. Save yourself some trouble.


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

be sure to change to weekly shipping it will save you a ton


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Abel, from here on out sir, you are screwed. Good luck, there is no Cbid anonymous for your recent bout with this addiction. I wish you well.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

righton727 said:


> be sure to change to weekly shipping it will save you a ton


I changed the shipping to weekly. Thanks for the heads up.:thumb:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you may also want to by the cooler now. Trust me.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

agctribefan said:


> Welcome to the beginning of the end. You might want to cut up those credit cards now. Save yourself some trouble.


Forget about the credit cards I gotta come up with a couple excuses to give to my wife as far as why these packages are showing up on the front porch. 
:mumbles:


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> you may also want to by the cooler now. Trust me.


I know, slowly but surely I am running out of room.


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

WillieDiesel said:


> Forget about the credit cards I gotta come up with a couple excuses to give to my wife as far as why these packages are showing up on the front porch.
> :mumbles:


It's easy this time of year. "I can't tell you honey, it would ruin the surprise" But they you gotta blow her away at Christmas.....


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Tampabaycigarradio said:


> It's easy this time of year. "I can't tell you honey, it would ruin the surprise" But they you gotta blow her away at Christmas.....


This is true but blowing her away is going to be difficult cause she is in to fancy designer handbags. This is going to be tough! I'm sure I can pull something off.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Too late - you're hooked! No turning back now!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good luck on your first bids. I'm just not sure if "good luck" means for you to win, in which case you'll be encouraged to bid again, or to lose, in which case you'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to our hell Abel. Misery sure does love company! LOL!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

You have been assimilated...


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

nativetexan_1 said:


> Good luck on your first bids. I'm just not sure if "good luck" means for you to win, in which case you'll be encouraged to bid again, or to lose, in which case you'll be more careful in the future.


I meant "good luck" as in I want to win. I have 2 other bids that I'm winning and hope to win.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> Welcome to our hell Abel. Misery sure does love company! LOL!


I know thats right.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope you are bidding on a bigger humidor!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

You are gonna need all the help you can get. You may want to join a cbid support group. It will get you, it is not good for your bank account


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

or your marriage...


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I hope you are bidding on a bigger humidor!!!


I know cause if all goes and I win all my bids, which I hope I do, I should have about 65 cigars coming my way.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

The devil site is a slippery slope my friend.. VERY slippery.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

WillieDiesel said:


> I know cause if all goes and I win all my bids, which I hope I do, I should have about 65 cigars coming my way.


Oh boy!!!

i need to hurry up and get my cabinet so I can sell off a couple of my small humidors


----------



## SmokinItUp (Nov 2, 2008)

*Yes It Is....*

That website is a devil and a half... It is addicting... I have spent tons of money on that site but you know what you are still getting a deal... Good Luck!!!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a hint. Have them ship to your work address and then sneak them home through the back door or before your wife gets home.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

SmokinItUp said:


> That website is a devil and a half... It is addicting... I have spent tons of money on that site but you know what you are still getting a deal... Good Luck!!!!


 :wazzapp: and welcome to CL.

I know, I'm just getting started in this hobby and I cant keep off that site. Even at work the devil calls me throughout the day ray:


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Oh boy!!!
> 
> i need to hurry up and get my cabinet so I can sell off a couple of my small humidors


How many cigars do your humis hold. I have 2 humis, a 20 ct & a 25/30 ct humi. I'm going to have to get something bigger if I keep at this pace.

I'm going to have to hide the "loot" from my wife. She seems to be giving me the eye.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Here is a hint. Have them ship to your work address and then sneak them home through the back door or before your wife gets home.


Sounds like a good idea. I'm going to inquire tomorrow how feasible this is because I work for a huge company. I dont want to run the risk that the mail dept opens the package to view its contents.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh the devil site. She's a Siren that becons you to doom. Try to stay in open water as much as you can. She took me for long ride this week. Oh well, that's the price you pay. Freakin' Succubus. Congrats on the smokes man. Try to keep a limit on how many items you will bid on each week. Even good deals add up to a paycheck pretty quickly.


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Smoke 'em All said:


> Oh the devil site. She's a Siren that becons you to doom. Try to stay in open water as much as you can. She took me for long ride this week. Oh well, that's the price you pay. Freakin' Succubus. Congrats on the smokes man. Try to keep a limit on how many items you will bid on each week. Even good deals add up to a paycheck pretty quickly.


Right now I'm tracking a bid that is due to close in about 20 minutes so I have to make sure I win.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

and its started


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> and its started


The games have begun ladies and gents. I have won my second bid at the devil site. Its 2 five packs of the Flor De Oliva churchill. It seems as though there is no end in site to this.

BTW, how are these sticks, I've never had one before. Actually I will find out soon enough.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

You are in trouble now. 

Never smoked a flor de oliva. Post a review when u smoke it


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I was gifted one before and its sitting in my humi. Biggest cigar I own. 9" long and about a 54 ring. I won't be smoking it anytime soon, it will take to long and its too damn cold out.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

WillieDiesel said:


> The games have begun ladies and gents. I have won my second bid at the devil site. Its 2 five packs of the Flor De Oliva churchill. It seems as though there is no end in site to this.
> 
> BTW, how are these sticks, I've never had one before. Actually I will find out soon enough.


Sounds like you've got it bad bro - just like the rest of us!:fish:


----------



## righton727 (May 29, 2008)

I am in the same boat. I won 5 lots this week and keep finding more deals. I think i am going to need to block cbid from my internet browser.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

WillieDiesel said:


> The games have begun ladies and gents. I have won my second bid at the devil site. Its 2 five packs of the Flor De Oliva churchill. It seems as though there is no end in site to this.
> 
> BTW, how are these sticks, I've never had one before. Actually I will find out soon enough.


Flor de Oliva is a pretty solid mild stick, it won't wow you with it's flavor but it is well constructed and burns well. They are made by Oliva. A lot of people have that as their main daily cigar as the price is good. Do a search, you will find lots of reviews--or go to Cigars International website and look up that cigar, and check the user feedback. Almost all good comments for that stick.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

WillieDiesel said:


> Forget about the credit cards I gotta come up with a couple excuses to give to my wife as far as why these packages are showing up on the front porch.
> :mumbles:


Thanks for reminding me to remain single!! :tea:


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

lol @ you kids and your cbid....


----------



## SmokinItUp (Nov 2, 2008)

Da Devil Gets The Best Of All Of Us At One Point Or Another!!!!!! I Think I Placed My First Bid During Christmas Time And Won!!!! I Am Addicted!!!!!:redface:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

14 days into the new year and 6 wins on the devil site, DAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

What did you get, Chris?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is what i got all 5ver's

Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
Gurkha Grand Envoy Toro
Gurkha Connecticut Reserve Robusto #4
Blue Label Robusto
Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fumas Robusto
Flor de Oliva Robusto

:evil:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

devil site = downward spiral to bankruptcy...

i'm debating on making a coolidor, but the problem is that i don't want my cbid problem to get any bigger... but yet... i need more space....


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

shortstory5 said:


> devil site = downward spiral to bankruptcy...
> 
> i'm debating on making a coolidor, but the problem is that i don't want my cbid problem to get any bigger... but yet... i need more space....


Yea I started with a 50 ct humi then another. Then a 52qt cooler then a 120 qt cooler and then a vinotemp. They are full and I am done with the devil for awhile.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

shortstory5 said:


> i'm debating on making a coolidor, but the problem is that i don't want my cbid problem to get any bigger... but yet... i need more space....


I'm in the same position. The question is whether I should get a cheaper 52 qt cooler just to store some boxes or go for 150 qt setup like Ron. I'd like to start buying boxes so that I can age some of them.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

AHHHHHH the devil, the devil did me goo this week scored a box of 5 vegas a- artisans for 28 a box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> AHHHHHH the devil, the devil did me goo this week scored a box of 5 vegas a- artisans for 28 a box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quit your bragging....


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dude, it was awesome


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Like your honeymoon... but lasted longer!!!


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, it's got me again! I can't help it, I opened a new tab and went to the site the second I saw the post... I mean before I even clicked on it!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Coop D said:


> Like your honeymoon... but lasted longer!!!


Honey moon lasted way longer


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

CptGutz said:


> Ahhhh, it's got me again! I can't help it, I opened a new tab and went to the site the second I saw the post... I mean before I even clicked on it!


What did you pick up


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

So far this week:
Lot: Fire by Indian Tabac Robusto Corojo (12)
Quantity: 1 at $13.00

Lot: Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga 'B' Torpedo Sun-grown (15)
Quantity: 1 at $28.00

Plus 15 other auctions that look promising,,,oh man,,,do I need help!!


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Kicked in the nutz again this week, eh Gary?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

my 20 mazo of 5 Vegas A Types and a 5'er of Gurkha Triple Ligero's showed up last night!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Kicked in the nutz again this week, eh Gary?


Lol,,,you know it. I am seriously considering some prosthetic gonads I can wear on delivery day and when I get my credit card bill that says,,,,C BID CBID CBID CBID SHELL CBID CBID TampaHumidor CBID


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

We're bidding on the same things Gary. I also picked up a 12 pack of Fire by Indian tobac this week as well as another 5 pack of Lot 23 Maduros and more on the way.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CptGutz said:


> We're bidding on the same things Gary. I also picked up a 12 pack of Fire by Indian tobac this week as well as another 5 pack of Lot 23 Maduros and more on the way.


Lol,,,WTH Aaron,,,we can't bid against each other, bro,,,that just isn't right. PM me your initials and where you are from so I don't mess up your bids,,,or maybe we can just work together and get what we both want.

So far tonight,,,,this is what I have won:
Lot #: 669997
Lot Name: Gurkha Signature '101' Maduro Robusto #4

Your bid: $7.00

I have two others,,,we'll see how that works out. This is a bad two weeks worth of cigars,,,I have a total of 4 already coming in this Sat. ( ships on Thursday ) Please somebody,,,I need an Intervention!!:rip:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am right there with you on needing an intervention


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

gary dont you lie about your cc statement. i know it reads more like this

cbid
cbid
cbid
liqour store
strip club
pharmacy (for those 'help ya pills')
pay by the hour motel
pharmacy (for that 'plan b' pill)
cbid
tampa humidor
shell
cbid cbid
REPEAT


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> gary dont you lie about your cc statement. i know it reads more like this
> 
> cbid
> cbid
> ...


Logan, you rocksucker! How did you find out,,,no wait,,,I haven't paid for any "pay by the hour motel" with my card. I use the business card for that because it's strictly business.:faint2:


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

He only gets billed by cbid once a week, so you need to throw strip club in there a lot more. Liquor store is okay, he could be stocking up. Pay by the hour motel he can only afford once a month or so, unless he can trade some cigars for some action ;-)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hot Stuff x said:


> He only gets billed by cbid once a week, so you need to throw strip club in there a lot more. Liquor store is okay, he could be stocking up. Pay by the hour motel he can only afford once a month or so, unless he can trade come cigars for some action ;-)


Hmmmm,,,,trade cigars for action? where did I put those cremosas?


----------



## penguinva-cl (May 26, 2008)

*Last week it was a 20 ct. mazzo of Gurkha Sherpa toro's - today I received 2 20 ct. mazzos of Graycliffe 1666 Robustos, last night won a box of Padilla 1932 toros and tonight have a good chance for another 20 Gurkha Grand Age. Have sold my "cigar soul" to the "devil site"! If I'm going down, at least I'm going down smokin' (and happy). *


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, you have a bad case of the Devil site.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

penguinva said:


> *Last week it was a 20 ct. mazzo of Gurkha Sherpa toro's - today I received 2 20 ct. mazzos of Graycliffe 1666 Robustos, last night won a box of Padilla 1932 toros and tonight have a good chance for another 20 Gurkha Grand Age. Have sold my "cigar soul" to the "devil site"! If I'm going down, at least I'm going down smokin' (and happy). *


I hear that!

Here is my damage for the week:

Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 Maduro
Fire by Indian Tabac Robusto Corojo (12)
Padilla Habano Churchill 
Gurkha Signature '101' Maduro Robusto #4
Nestor Reserve Box-Pressed Maduro Torpedo
Nestor Plasencia '04 Robusto

I still have auctions until the 22nd,,,,I am going broke faster than I can believe.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hahaha, you guys have it bad...


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

*My pickups on Cbid past two weeks.*

I just started using Cbid, here are my wins for the first two weeks--Some are good deals, some not so good. I overbid some of these I know-- I won about 1/2 my auctions. I think I did much better the 2nd week than the first--getting the hang of it ...

Last Week:

The 'Yellow Cello' Combo 8 Vintage Cigars + Colibri Lighter $25.00 
2 - Bolivar Fuerte; 2 - El Rey del Mundo; 2 - Belinda; 2 - Flor de Allones

Slainte Single-Malt Scotch Tubos (15) $22.00

Graycliff 1666 Flight Sampler - 10 Cigars 1 of 1 at $28.00

Oliva Serie 'O' Robusto 5-Pack $13.00

CI Legends Series - Drew Estate 5-pack $13.00

Fonseca Vintage Selection Robusto 5-pack $9.00

Victor Sinclair Vintage Box-Pressed Torpedo 5-pack $3.00

5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly - 5-Pack $9.00

5 Vegas Limitada 2-Finger Ashtray $7.00

CAO The Sopranos Edition Boss (Single) 2 of 2 at $11.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previous Week:

The Winter Whopper Sampler - 16 Cigars 1 of 1 at $31.00

1 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - 5 Vegas Gold Series Torpedo (6" x 54)
1 - CAO Ltd. Black Gothic (torpedo) (6" x 52)
1 - Cuba Libre Unico (torpedo) (6.25" x 54)
1 - Don Diego Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - El Mejor Emerald Torpedo (6.5" x 54)
1 - Graycliff 1666 Pirate (torpedo) (6" x 52)
1 - H. Upmann Robusto (4.5" x 50)
1 - Montecristo Platinum Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Onyx Reserve Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Padilla Obsidian Belicoso (6" x 54)
1 - Rocky Patel Connecticut Torpedo (6.5" x 50)
1 - Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully (5" x 50)
1 - Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Robusto (5" x 50)
1 - Royal Jamaica Gold Robusto (5" x 52)
1 - Santa Damiana Robusto (4.5" x 50)

Torano Casa Torano Maduro Torpedo 5-pack $19.00

CAO America BottleRocket - Box of 3 $22.00

CAO 'Champions' Sampler
10 Cigars + Travel Humidor 1 of 1 at $64.00

Indian Tabac 'Split Decision' Triple Toro 5-pack $17.00

H. Upmann Toro 5-pack $13.00

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature (Single) $7.00

5 Vegas Limitada '08 Belicoso (box of 25) $70.00

Stick a fork in me -- I'm done!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aha ha ha ha,,,poor bastid,,,,I know how you feel. Maybe we can meet for lunch before we get to the poor house!

My winning this week,,,will be basically the same next week,,,,this is wrong on so many different levels.

Title: Padilla Habano Churchill (Single)
Qty: 2
Price: $3.00
Lot #: 670633
Auction Closed: 2009-01-19 23:43:00.0

Title: Gurkha Signature '101' Maduro Robusto #4
Qty: 1
Price: $9.00
Lot #: 669997
Auction Closed: 2009-01-20 20:59:00.0

Title: Nestor Reserve Box-Pressed Maduro Torpedo
Qty: 1
Price: $7.00
Lot #: 670085
Auction Closed: 2009-01-20 23:47:00.0

Title: Nestor Plasencia '04 Robusto
Qty: 1
Price: $3.00
Lot #: 670084
Auction Closed: 2009-01-20 23:45:00.0

Title: Pirate's Gold by Rolando Reyes Sr. No. 2 Maduro
Qty: 1
Price: $3.00
Lot #: 669726
Auction Closed: 2009-01-19 21:41:00.0

Title: Fire by Indian Tabac Robusto Corojo (12)
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 670280
Auction Closed: 2009-01-19 21:48:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga 'B' Torpedo Sun-grown (15)
Qty: 1
Price: $28.00
Lot #: 669445
Auction Closed: 2009-01-17 23:15:00.0

Title: Rocky Patel 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars
Qty: 1
Price: $13.00
Lot #: 670478
Auction Closed: 2009



Hot Stuff x said:


> I just started using Cbid, here are my wins for the first two weeks--Some are good deals, some not so good. I overbid some of these I know-- I won about 1/2 my auctions. I think I did much better the 2nd week than the first--getting the hang of it ...
> 
> Last Week:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pics!!!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Where's the Casa Torano Maddies? Great smoke, by the way.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

My invoice says they're on backorder, so I'll be looking for those in another shipment.


----------



## Gurkha nut (Dec 28, 2008)

Best bet go ahead and bye a bigger humi youll need it as I did after this discovery


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

lol, I made a coolerdor to hold the smokes I ordered just this month, and it is about 80% full already!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> lol @ you kids and your cbid....


Just wait Logan... Soon enough...


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> lol, I made a coolerdor to hold the smokes I ordered just this month, and it is about 80% full already!


Impressive, how big is it?


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

it's a 68 quart coleman. This month so far I have ordered/won 5 boxes of cigars, plus probably a couple hundred singles (which were part of 5-packs or samplers).

I got a free box of cigars from JR because they made a mistake in my order and sent me the wrong item, and when I pointed it out to them they fixed it and let me keep the box they sent by mistake!


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

CptGutz said:


> We're bidding on the same things Gary. I also picked up a 12 pack of Fire by Indian tobac this week as well as another 5 pack of Lot 23 Maduros and more on the way.


I Love indian Tabac Fires


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Hot Stuff x said:


> I got a free box of cigars from JR because they made a mistake in my order and sent me the wrong item, and when I pointed it out to them they fixed it and let me keep the box they sent by mistake!


That never happens to me i always have to send it back.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Hot Stuff x said:


> This thread is worthless without pics!!!


Man i want one of those 5 Vegas box's . but it's not worth the wife speech again. got it 4 times this month already. :argue:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

ProBe said:


> Man i want one of those 5 Vegas box's . but it's not worth the wife speech again. got it 4 times this month already. :argue:


Hahahah FOUR?!!!


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually put the ceramic container for the limitadas back in the original packaging for safekeeping, and have the cigars stored loose in my coolidor. I don't have a lot of room to display items like that.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's this week's damage:


box of 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel - $34 - for my brother for his upcoming 1st child.
Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero - 10 for $22
5 Vegas Miami Knuckle - 12 for $34


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Ahh the decil site. I was smart enough to pick up a fourth (that's right, fourth) humi with my first order from them. It only took two more orders to fill it up. I literally had to smoke two cigars just to make room for everything. 

Sidenote: I have cut myself off from the devil site, for now. I don't have enough storage in the humis, and way too much open storage in the wallet.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

box of 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel - $34 - for my brother for his upcoming 1st child.
Nestor Miranda Special Selection lancero - 10 for $22
5 Vegas Miami Knuckle - 12 for $34[/QUOTE]

Nice grab man


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just won my 3rd auction this week, my wife is going to kill me. I got a 5er of Don Pepin Legends, has anyone had one of these?


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> Just won my 3rd auction this week, my wife is going to kill me. I got a 5er of Don Pepin Legends, has anyone had one of these?


I'm guessing you're talking about the CI Legends Series, Pepin-Garcia Yellow Label. They are a CI house brand.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I've picked up a couple cheap nubs and some Camacho's at a decent price this week. Not telling what else is cooking - those are MY auctions!! 

It's definitely an addictive website!


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Patrick B said:


> I've picked up a couple cheap nubs and some Camacho's at a decent price this week. Not telling what else is cooking - those are MY auctions!!
> 
> It's definitely an addictive website!


Yeah, I've picked up some awesome deals on there. You just have to be careful to bid low and not get carried away--and end up paying full price.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> I'm guessing you're talking about the CI Legends Series, Pepin-Garcia Yellow Label. They are a CI house brand.


Yeah that is what I won, are they any good? I probably should have asked this before I bought them.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> Yeah that is what I won, are they any good? I probably should have asked this before I bought them.


I've only had one. It was in a Pepin sampler that I won. I haven't smoked enough Pepins to really compare with, but taken on its own merits it's a good cigar. It had the spicy Pepin flavor, but it was pretty tight and I had trouble getting enough smoke out of it, but I really hadn't had it long enough for the humidity to stabilize. Probably should have left it in the cooler for a few weeks.

Some of the dedicated Pepin Ho's could tell you how it measures up to the others.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

You can use CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program to view past Cbid purchases, to make sure you are getting a good deal.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The devil site occasionally has some excellent deals. I just won a box of Por Larranaga Cuban Grade Toro Maduro for $37.00 and a three pack of God of Fire 2006 Don Carlito Churchills for $51.00 Great deals, but I have seen a few go for ridiculous prices as well.


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

What is this site? Sorry I am a newb.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

PINSONxc said:


> What is this site? Sorry I am a newb.


Cigarbid.com It's the Ebay of cigars and owned by Cigars International. I recently used the quick buy option on 2 bundles of Perdomo Slow Age Churchills maddies for $30.00 ea. and saved about $20.00 ea. off of CI's regular price. The remaining 4 bundles sold for $31.00 ea. Just be careful though because unlike Ebay there is no confirm bid / purchase page. :ss


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

I've won some good 5-packs on there for under $10....we're talking sticks that go for $4-$6 each at full price. Also some of the CI samplers are good deals that you can pick up for a buck a stick (i.e. a 12 pack sampler for 12-15 dollars.)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I had to take a hiatus from C Bid,,,all of my humis are full,,,I actually went and bought another humi because of all of the auctions I won and now it's filled up,,,had to get some temporary RubberMaid humis for overflow control. My Coolerador is filled with boxes and my wife is telling me she's going to do an intervention unless I get a grip here,,,,it's just cigars, honey!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

This is my latest haul:



From left to right back to front:

Two tins of LGC Petite Maduro (20)
RP Extreme I-Press Toro (5)
Gurkha Legend Anniversario Perfecto (6)
RP OSG Petite Corona (5)
Don Lino Habanitos Tin (50)
Gurkha Special Edition Black Puro Churchill (2)
Ramon Allones Gustoso (20)
Fonseca Habana Seleccion Delicias (10)


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a pretty good week. The Camacho 11/18's are my biggest deal, but I'm happy with the rest of the list as well. The Torano's are 5er's even though not listed as such.

676270 Torano Signature Toro 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Feb 04, 11:35 PM 


676267 Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Feb 04, 11:29 PM 


678208 Camacho Corojo Limited 11/18 (Single) 1 of 1 at $5.00 WON Feb 04, 11:15 PM 


678207 Camacho 10th Anniversary 11/18 (Single) 1 of 2 at $5.00 WON Feb 04, 11:14 PM 


677033 Camacho 1962 Robusto - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Feb 03, 11:32 PM 


676704 Nub 460 Habano (Single) 2 of 3 at $3.00 WON Feb 02, 11:41 PM


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

just wondering what web page that devil is? never bin in cigar auction, is it cigar bid? or cigars international make me an offer? I feel I'm gonna get my hand in it soon too


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

My wife just banned me from ANY cigar purchases for a while. I tried to tell her that I had to stock up because of the SCHIP bill but she didn't go for that excuse. So no more devil site for me. Have fun guys and bid low and win low.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Egis said:


> just wondering what web page that devil is? never bin in cigar auction, is it cigar bid? or cigars international make me an offer? I feel I'm gonna get my hand in it soon too


cigarbid.com.

Read this whole thread asnd any others on here and get some tips and advice before beginning. So far, it seems the best way to use this site is to:

Combine shipping and only have things shipped once a week (can be changed in your profile on their website).

Bid low on multiple auctions EARLY - soon after the auctions start is best. You'll have to play around a bit to figure out when auctions start so you can jump quick.

Plan on missing out on most of your auctions.

My last week's score worked out to $3.75 a stick delivered to my door. Very happy with my choices!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Add to this,,,use the CHIMP system to ensure that your bid is in the target area where you aren't overbidding and at least aiming for the low to middle pricing. Can't believe I am actually advocating doing homework,,but at least you will save money.

Another tip,,,go in with the idea of at least doing a split with a friend on a box so you at least get the 'gars you want and then you can post an I Trader action with this.



Patrick B said:


> cigarbid.com.
> 
> Read this whole thread asnd any others on here and get some tips and advice before beginning. So far, it seems the best way to use this site is to:
> 
> ...


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

i got a few sticks coming tomorrow from this week's bidding. i will post w/ pics tomorrow. i can't wait, i got some yummies coming and i hope i didn't outbid any fellow board members. i got great deals though.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

AHHHHH Cbid got me again too


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Patrick B View Post
cigarbid.com.

Read this whole thread asnd any others on here and get some tips and advice before beginning. So far, it seems the best way to use this site is to:

Combine shipping and only have things shipped once a week (can be changed in your profile on their website).

Bid low on multiple auctions EARLY - soon after the auctions start is best. You'll have to play around a bit to figure out when auctions start so you can jump quick.

Plan on missing out on most of your auctions.

My last week's score worked out to $3.75 a stick delivered to my door. Very happy with my choices!


Cigary said:


> Add to this,,,use the CHIMP system to ensure that your bid is in the target area where you aren't overbidding and at least aiming for the low to middle pricing. Can't believe I am actually advocating doing homework,,but at least you will save money.
> 
> Another tip,,,go in with the idea of at least doing a split with a friend on a box so you at least get the 'gars you want and then you can post an I Trader action with this.


Thanks guys for the tips, If I see a box I want to split, Ill post it, Ill try two get couple sticks next week, see how it works out :dunno: I bet it's gonna get addictive :biggrin1:


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

I got another Nub Sampler coming my way, a bid on a CAO sampler + DVD and I'm in on that Miami Knuckle special they have this week. 


I can't be saved.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

CptGutz said:


> I got another Nub Sampler coming my way, a bid on a CAO sampler + DVD and I'm in on that Miami Knuckle special they have this week.
> 
> I can't be saved.


 I'll pray for ya Aaron but I think the Devil has got ya by the short hairs!


----------



## S8ntsfan-cl (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, let me add to the Devil's arsenal. Give www.cigarmonster.com at shot, always good deals and ALWAYS free shipping, and of course the CI's Joe Cigar another great site with affordable deals. A business associate introduced me to the Devil about 8 years ago and well the rest is history. I average about $300-400 a MONTH, but what's really sweet is somewhere along the line I got my wife hooked and she always "surprises" me with her finds (Yes!) Currently I have about 75 boxes/bundles in my Tower humidor the Devil made me buy and I also have a coolidor filled to the brim. The darkside is a nasty, nasty place. Long ashes!!!

([email protected]_______]]]]]~~~


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Gregory, you got it bad! I feel much better about my measly little purchases now. Thanks!


----------



## shookdawg72 (Feb 5, 2009)

Patrick B said:


> I've picked up a couple cheap nubs and some Camacho's at a decent price this week. Not telling what else is cooking - those are MY auctions!!
> 
> It's definitely an addictive website!


Addictive is an understatement. I was introduced a couple of weeks ago, and won 2 bids the first week and seven this past week. I've already run out of room in the humidor, yet I still find myself looking at the site daily and wanting to bid on more.

This thread is very helpful to newbies though. Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I just got 26 cigars this week for $62.20

5 pack Rocky Patel sun grown torpedos: $17.00
5 pack Gran Habano Corojo #5 churchill $7.00
5 pack La Herencia Cubana torpedo $7.00
5 pack Padron delicias maduro $13.00
5 pack Flor de Oliva churchill $7.00
1 Gran Habano 3 Siglos torpedo $5.00
+ shipping

not a bad haul if I do say so myself. The La Herencia Cubana's were an impulse buy, I dont know what to expect from them, but they were less than $2 each, so I figured what the heck!


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, I don't feel so bad about my 60-100 dollars a month now... although i do need more space soon.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mistabman said:


> I just got 26 cigars this week for $62.20
> 
> 5 pack Rocky Patel sun grown torpedos: $17.00
> 5 pack Gran Habano Corojo #5 churchill $7.00
> ...


Holy Crap,,,,your haul looks exactly like mine from 2 weeks ago. I did the same thing on the La Herencias and I have them resting. Let me know what you think of them if you smoke one between now and another 2 weeks.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

ronhoffman2 said:


> i got a few sticks coming tomorrow from this week's bidding. i will post w/ pics tomorrow. i can't wait, i got some yummies coming and i hope i didn't outbid any fellow board members. i got great deals though.


Damage report for 2.6.09

Rocky Patel Fusion Lancero - Box of 10: $22.00
CAO Black 'VR' Totem - Box of 20: $52.00
Gurkha's Delightful Dozen Sampler - 12 Cigars: $34.99
it looks like they threw in a 5er bonus of La Vieja Habana maduro robustos


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

nice buy 
Im addicted to what site, Can't control my self, I'm bidding like on 20 other items........... ohh jeeze I hope I'm not gonna be winning them all, cause then I see outbid I go back and bid...........


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

WillieDiesel-cl said:


> I submitted my 1st two bids on the devil site. I'm sorry but I prefer not to reveal what I'm bidding on cause I dont want any BOTL outbidding me. When I win I will show you all what I got. In the mean time wish me luck.


what site is this?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

cigarbid.com


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

cigarbid.com Don't even open it, you will get sucked in It's like a vacum, omg I can't control my self anymore, and I thought I can


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like cbid got a BOTL again


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Good Luck with THAT addiction bro!! That was the only way my wife know i was alive in Afghanistan some times by watchin the credit card bill rack up!


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

Let's do ourselves all a favor... for those of us that are already addicted this will help us reduce competition and for those that have not yet been exposed it will save them from servitude to the devil site.... next time some one asks which site this is... let's not tell them!


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

CptGutz said:


> for those of us that are already addicted this will help us reduce competition


when you bid, you can type a little note with it. if i see someone reference any of the forums i'm on, i don't bid against them. i try to type one when i bid, but i usually forget to.


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll make sure to do that, we shouldn't be against eachother here.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

good luck bro.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

My winners from last week showed up. Yum!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

found "the" site. Put a few bids on some things already. How quickly one gets sucked inhwell:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Aficionado82 said:


> found "the" site. Put a few bids on some things already. How quickly one gets sucked inhwell:


You're in dangerous waters, I just got sucked in again!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Tampabaycigarradio-cl said:


> It's easy this time of year. "I can't tell you honey, it would ruin the surprise" But they you gotta blow her away at Christmas.....


You're going to end up with a lot of packages between all these stogies and tons of gifts for the wifey! 
:bounce:


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

In the last week I have saved myself over $100 off what I would have paid at Cigar.com on just these lots from Cigarbid:

5 Vegas Classic Corona (25) 1 of 1 at $35.00 WON Jul 04, 07:26 PM 
La Vieja Habana Cameroon Rothschild Luxo 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 03, 10:54 PM 
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Corona Maduro 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Jul 03, 10:15 PM 
Victor Sinclair Vintage Box-Pressed Lonsdale 1 of 1 at $13.00 WON Jun 30, 11:57 PM 
Tierra del Sol by Perdomo Double Corona Maduro 1 of 1 at $11.00 WON Jun 30, 11:13 PM 
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype - Box of 20 1 of 1 at $46.00 WON Jun 30, 10:42 PM 
5 Vegas Series 'A' Apostle - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $17.00 WON Jun 30, 10:41 PM

EDIT:
And yet I find myself there two, three, four times a day, checking lots and scanning for deals. I'm scouting my next humidor now too - I am clearly going to need another and soon.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I mistakenly jumped into the deep water without my floaties :shocked:
now, 2 weeks in, I've already received one LARGE shipment and have another on the way.....haha I've got it so bad that when I'm on vacation next week I've already asked my neighbor to check my porch for packages! :tease::tease:


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> You're in dangerous waters, I just got sucked in again!


I got sucked in again recently too. Not a fan of that site...yes I am...no I am not...yes I am...:help:


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

I get sucked in every week, ok, every day. I'm addicted. I have to get there before the auctions start to get the first bid in on a lot. I sit on the corner like a dog every Friday waiting for the mailman to drop off my package, not really. Got to go, auctions are starting.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Grr, I got sucked in again this weekend after managing to not buy anything since January.

Warminster Humidor - 20 Capacity 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 04, 11:31 PM
Slow-Aged by Perdomo Churchill 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 04, 11:22 PM
Puros Indios Viejo Maduro Churchill 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 04, 10:16 PM
Padilla Hybrid Robusto 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 04, 08:40 PM
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet Robusto - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $9.00 WON Jul 03, 11:47 PM
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $17.00 WON Jul 03, 10:55 PM
Alec Bradley Tempus Creo - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Jul 03, 10:53 PM
AJ Fernandez 5-Star Sampler - 5 Cigars 1 of 1 at $10.00 WON Jul 03, 10:45 PM
Nica Libre Pincipe - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 03, 10:33 PM
Gurkha Micro-Batch Taster - 4 Cigars 1 of 1 at $7.00 WON Jul 03, 10:24 PM
Man O' War Corona - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $15.00 WON Jul 03, 10:20 PM
CAO Great Eight Sampler - Box of 8 1 of 1 at $31.00 WON Jul 01, 11:11 PM
5 Vegas Miami 'M-5' - 5-Pack 1 of 1 at $19.00 WON Jul 01, 10:40 PM


----------



## Secondz (Jul 7, 2010)

I got a package with the Full Bodied Frenzy and the AJ Hernandez Sampler.......woohoo


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I buy there and the FSS CA site (devil lite) almost exclusively now, why pay more??


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got my cigars today. The 5 - Packs are in great shape but going into the hummie for a week or so. The Box of Series A seem a bit dry based on my limited experience. I'm burning one now but its nowhere close to as good as the last one I had that was nice and oily. The rest are going into the hummie for two weeks minimum before I burn another. Next order arrives Friday and I'm already lining up this weekends bidding. I get daily shipped and work the lots ending Fri, Sat and Sun so I can save shipping AND get the most rapid gratification possible.

About an inch and a half into this Series A and the flavor is really coming on now. Maybe not as dry as I was originally worried. Still I can see why ROTT is not the best way to go - better than no smoke though. Man, I love these things


----------

